
Clay Shirky Debunks the WSJ's "Bloggers For Hire" Feature - kqr2
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/04/30/clay-shirky-debunks.html
======
sethg
Dave Winer had an interesting take on this issue: your blog, he said, is an
advertisement for yourself, so that you can more easily get work doing, well,
whatever you do. Why on earth would you dilute your own advertisement by
sticking on somebody else's advertisement?

